# Cemetery monument finished



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Got this one done this morning. Pics of the project are in this thread.
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16924


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That looks great Jdub! When I saw that angel at Biglots I instantly thought "graveyard". I also applaud the born/deceased dates. A spooky and bold move indeed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done, JD!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I like this very much. I always feel an elegant stone will create a more realistic "graveyard" atmosphere in the end. Nice job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome work! its beautiful!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is very nice. What a great Look. But you got me in trouble. I have been looking for a angel. My wife wanted me to get one of these. But I want the tall praying one for what I want to do. Now she will see this and give me the, I TOLD YOU SO!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Devils Chariot said:


> That looks great Jdub! When I saw that angel at Biglots I instantly thought "graveyard". I also applaud the born/deceased dates. A spooky and bold move indeed.


I thought the same thing when I first saw this statue. Glad I was able to get one.



RoxyBlue said:


> Beautifully done, JD!


Thanks so much RB!



Parabola said:


> I like this very much. I always feel an elegant stone will create a more realistic "graveyard" atmosphere in the end. Nice job!


I agree Parabola. I've made a few of these 3-D monuments with various garden statue and they add some class.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> awesome work! its beautiful!


Thanks!



The Watcher said:


> That is very nice. What a great Look. But you got me in trouble. I have been looking for a angel. My wife wanted me to get one of these. But I want the tall praying one for what I want to do. Now she will see this and give me the, I TOLD YOU SO!


I know the other statue you're talking about. I almost bought that one. Might try to get one if there are any left at the end of the season. I can envision another stone with one of these. Tell your wife not to be to hard on you!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Love it! I wish my 'stones looked half as good as that!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Sweet! What did you cover it with?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Love it! I wish my 'stones looked half as good as that!


Your stuff rocks Mr. C. but thanks for the compliment.



djchrisb said:


> Sweet! What did you cover it with?


Base coat of dark gray latex. Then some watered down moss green latex sponged on. I then mixed some nutmeg colored latex and more dark gray and daubed that on. It ended up matching the statue almost perfectly.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, this looks like the real thing! Great job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks PDG - Pretty Damn Good! Nice work.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very well done - i love it


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning work!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Awsome work !


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great! Is it foam or wood or something else? I must know!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all! Appreciate the kind words.
Alucard, it's a cheap wooden crate from Michaels, skinned in one inch foam. The base and top are also foam of varying thicknesses. I usually use 1-2 inch.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent job! It will make a great addition to your graveyard.


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

that is totally sweet!!!!! i so want one or three!!!!!!! great job


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Joiseygal said:


> Excellent job! It will make a great addition to your graveyard.


Thanks JG! I'm looking forward to setting up the graveyard already.



st gabriels said:


> that is totally sweet!!!!! i so want one or three!!!!!!! great job


Thanks! This is one of 5 new stones I'm making this year. I need to finish up the last one so I can move on to other projects. Time's a wasting!


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

amen to that!!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Gorgous tombstone!!


----------

